# Shoulder acne problem



## bigwill_sunn (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey all, for the past month maybe 2 ive been suffering very red and inflamed acne on my shoulders, bad spots are always popping back up, very red rash too.

Ive tried putting tcp, rash creams etc on them but they still are not moving or even looking like it might get better. I have never suffered from acne before in my life and im just about to turn 20.

I did a 12 week course or deca and sust back in oct,nov,dec time and im wondering if that has anything to do with these spots, can anyone help me please.

Thanks guysss


----------



## alex.p (May 1, 2007)

I get the same quite badly when start/finish pct..hormones generally still all over the place after running a nandrolone

Try to clean up diet, get plenty of EFAs and Omegas...High dosed VitB5 works as well..plenty of water and do best to keep area dry, shower twice daily and keep it clean..

If doesn't improve can always go to doc and see what they say


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

are you alergic to cotton?


----------



## bigwill_sunn (Sep 23, 2008)

nope im not alregic to anything as far as i no!

good to hear sumone else has the same reaction, i thought sumthing might of been wrong


----------



## j0n35y (Mar 30, 2008)

I've recently started getting a few spots like those you describe on my lower back. They seem to take forever to go down and are a pain in the **** as they are so sore. Does anyone recommend a decent bodywash for body acne or a treatment to clear them up quicker? Thanks


----------



## bigwill_sunn (Sep 23, 2008)

As the rest of the people are saying, acctane is the way forward? I think u may need to go the the doc for that stuff, ive been putting sudocream on my spots for a while, they are going too far though, I dunno what to do as im heading away for 5weeks to work in another country so ill try n get my hands on acctuane over there :thumbup1:


----------



## s4m (Oct 25, 2008)

Accutane is a harsh drug, im sure Goose will post soon he has experience with it. Just go docs he will prescribe you something that will clear it up, Job done.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Been there myself. As you have taken AAS this does play a huge role. Due to the imbalance of your hormones sides pop up.

I had acne for around 8 months and the only way I could clear it up was with the help of Isotretinoin (roaccutane) - 80mg a day for 4 months.

Side affects were pretty bad - Dry lips, skin, Sore eyes (looked red all the time/watery), Nosebleeds. Some people suffer with worse sides others dont get much but the ones I listed are the sides I suffered with and are the most common.

Keep diet clean, avoid alcohol and give it a couple of weeks. See if it gets better. It can just take time mate.


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

still go docs mate, this cream called duac works a treat, i usually get red sore spots top of back and shoulders whenever i start a new cycle, the cream helps dry it out etc,

also cut down on dairy products, keep water consumption high as it helps flush out toxins,

in go on sunbeds once a week for 9 or 12 mins and it keeps the spots down too.

crap arnt the, nothing worse than spots i fkin hate them!!!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah true, diary can flare up spots. Supposedly Chocolate and pizza have no affect on spots but not sure how true that is.

I wouldn't advise going for 9-12 minutes on a sunbed if your new to the tanning industry. If like me you'd be asking for a lobster tan!


----------



## s4m (Oct 25, 2008)

Red is better than white goose... :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

s4m said:


> Red is better than white goose... :lol:


Ha! now now..


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

Goose said:


> Yeah true, diary can flare up spots. Supposedly Chocolate and pizza have no affect on spots but not sure how true that is.
> 
> I wouldn't advise going for 9-12 minutes on a sunbed if your new to the tanning industry. If like me you'd be asking for a lobster tan!


haha ye should have said, this is just what i do now but im pretty brown still from mela tan 2 and hrs on the sunbed last summer! star with 3 mins max every few days and work up a nice tan to hide the red marks and dry the b*stards out, then just maintain it with a blast on the tanners once a week, im just waiting for summer so its free......


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yar think an investment in MTII could be beneficial for the Milky Lobster here


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

As above have said. Also higher carb intake makes me prove to acne.

1/4 lemon rubbed over the area after your evening shower for afew weeks will help alot. But as said still go to the doctors.


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

I use oxyteracycline, precribed by my doc, with no ill effects, works a treat.

I also use an exfoliating sponge with tea tree body wash on it ( or a loofah for the bits of your back you cant normally reach ) which seems to help a lot.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

There are so many out there to take. I just went straight for the bad boys.


----------



## craig walley (Feb 25, 2009)

im in iraq it the mo, and wearin bodyarmour all the time made my shoulders sweat n get spotty, i stated puttin talc / foot powder on the little blighters n it dried them up a treat. give it a try.


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

With women it's cause their bra straps are too tight? maybe yours are?

Only kidding  It could be to do with the types of clothes you wear though.


----------



## bigwill_sunn (Sep 23, 2008)

Still needa get these wee men off my shoulders, walking around with no top on just isnt the same wen u have what can only look like bruised shoulders haha!

cheers guys:thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Pompey Tim said:


> I use oxyteracycline, precribed by my doc, with no ill effects, works a treat.
> 
> I also use an exfoliating sponge with tea tree body wash on it ( or *a loofah* for the bits of your back you cant normally reach ) which seems to help a lot.


Loofah and Co-op anti-bacterial handwash all over in the shower every day... :thumb:


----------



## drb (Mar 11, 2008)

I suffered from the same mate, it's your natty test kicking in and like me you sound prone after a course of deca. I went to the docs and got some minocyclene, i'm a bit of a spotty cnut anyway. As for products I found that sunbeds help as does nizoral shampoo. There's a school of thought that the ketoconazole that is in the shampoo helps with acne, something to do with getting rid of the oestrogen that comes out whilst using AAS. I'm not sure of the science behind it I just know it helped me. I can also recommend coco butter to help the scars, that are inevitable i'm afraid, to fade away.

Hope this helps.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

I've suffered from acne since i was 11 or so. Its only since working out that i get a flare up on shoulders, test levels i suppose.

Try vit B5, Vit C, Good quaility fish oils + try cutting out dairy bud.

Think the most important thing is not to get stressed, I get BAD breakouts when stressed


----------

